# Motorcycle trailering experience



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Just wanted to share my very first experience here when I transported my honda nighthawk using a motorcycle trailer. At first I was little bit nervous but having all the right equipment in place (hitch, hitch receiver, cable connection with trailer's lights, straps) it was a breeze to pull a 4'x9' trailer, weighting about 2,900 lbs (trailer+motorcycle).
Man, this little thing can pull so hard believe me! I am so impressed.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

That is way past the 1200KG limit. You are lucky you never had to slam on the brakes, or you would have went for a ride as the small brakes and light weight of the car would have been no pushed around by the weight of the trailer, not to mention the extra stress and heat generated by the transmission. Luckily it was cool weather helping keep your car cool, but I guarantee your transmission did not like you that day. Next time get the smaller motorcycle trailer if you have to tow your bike again. It weighs a lot less


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

72chevman said:


> That is way past the 1200KG limit. You are lucky you never had to slam on the brakes, or you would have went for a ride as the small brakes and light weight of the car would have been no pushed around by the weight of the trailer, not to mention the extra stress and heat generated by the transmission. Luckily it was cool weather helping keep your car cool, but I guarantee your transmission did not like you that day. Next time get the smaller motorcycle trailer if you have to tow your bike again. It weighs a lot less


I wouldn't exactly call the diesel brakes small...but that is a touch over the limit.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

72chevman said:


> That is way past the 1200KG limit. You are lucky you never had to slam on the brakes, or you would have went for a ride as the small brakes and light weight of the car would have been no pushed around by the weight of the trailer, not to mention the extra stress and heat generated by the transmission. Luckily it was cool weather helping keep your car cool, but I guarantee your transmission did not like you that day. Next time get the smaller motorcycle trailer if you have to tow your bike again. It weighs a lot less


You mean 1000lbs.

That is what the manual lists.... In principle it’s just a number someone pulled out of their butts.

In Europe the equivalent vehicle is like 700kg no brakes and 1400kg with brakes. Plus or minus like 100kg.

Assuming this trailer has surge brakes I mean it sounds reasonable to me. Not like you have a warranty to defend.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

72chevman said:


> That is way past the 1200KG limit. You are lucky you never had to slam on the brakes, or you would have went for a ride as the small brakes and light weight of the car would have been no pushed around by the weight of the trailer, not to mention the extra stress and heat generated by the transmission. Luckily it was cool weather helping keep your car cool, but I guarantee your transmission did not like you that day. Next time get the smaller motorcycle trailer if you have to tow your bike again. It weighs a lot less


No, it’s not over the limit, they wouldn’t let me rent the trailer if the car wouldn’t qualify for it. If you go on uhaul website and put the Cruze diesel you’ll see which one qualifies for this vehicle.

In fact I had a 2nd motorcycle towed a week ago with absolutely no issues. The trailer has no brakes but you must have the “4 connector “ lighting cable installed on your vehicle which controls the trailer lights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I could not be positive, but it looks like you could benefit from using a Class II hitch. It is the same size as a class I, but it sets the trailer higher in the front. There are different rises, but here is an example:









Class 2 Ball Mount (1-1/4" Shank, 3,500 lbs., 5" Rise, 11-5/8" Long)


CURT class 2 ball mounts are designed to be fast, easy and reliable for your light-duty or standard-duty towing needs. We produce our class 2 ball mounts using state-of-the-art CNC machinery and robotic welding. This provides the accuracy and consistency in our ball mounts that we pride...




www.curtmfg.com


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

pacolino said:


> No, it’s not over the limit, they wouldn’t let me rent the trailer if the car wouldn’t qualify for it. If you go on uhaul website and put the Cruze diesel you’ll see which one qualifies for this vehicle.
> 
> In fact I had a 2nd motorcycle towed a week ago with absolutely no issues. The trailer has no brakes but you must have the “4 connector “ lighting cable installed on your vehicle which controls the trailer lights.
> 
> ...


To be fair they don’t account for the trailers load, only if it will be over limit when hitched up. I towed their heavy 2 axle flat bed trailer with surge brakes and it did phenomenal. If you use manual gear shifter and build speed calmly it’s fine. It would benefit from a cooler upgrade.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I could not be positive, but it looks like you could benefit from using a Class II hitch. It is the same size as a class I, but it sets the trailer higher in the front. There are different rises, but here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can confirm. The straight hitch makes the trailer pitch down and brings tongue weight up and excessive.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I do wish uhaul had easier trailer locks vs the screw on type, and I’d like brakes on medium sized trailers too.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I could not be positive, but it looks like you could benefit from using a Class II hitch. It is the same size as a class I, but it sets the trailer higher in the front. There are different rises, but here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently have this one myself as the striaght dropped the ose of the 4 X 8 trailer I picked up for camping . and being me I balanced my load to the point it was about 55 front 45 rear on the trailer Given i didnt have a cycle and mine is also a gas Cruze. If i remember correctly though this trailer is rated for 2K.. former owner used it 4 a 4 wheeler and then a side by side


----------

